# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] ανταλλαγή καναρινιών

## Alekos

φετινα καναρινια mini border 3 πρασινα τα ανταλασσω με φετινα οτιδιποτε ρατσας χρωματος για αναννεωση  αιματος!

----------


## sakis276

Ρε παιδια γραψτε απο πια περιοχη ειστε?Φιλε Αλεκο αν εισαι Θεσσαλονικη εχω μπολικα φετινα και με πολλους χρωματισμους.

----------

